#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  E3 και εισφορές ΤΣΜΕΔΕ όταν δεν έχει γίνει έναρξη επαγγέλματος

## SBE

Πώς συμπληρώνουμε την Ε3 στην ακόλουθη περίπτωση:
Ασφαλισμένος στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ο οποίος δεν εργάστηκε καθόλου το 2013, συνεπώς δεν είχε εισόδημα από εργασία (μισθωτή ή ελέυθερο επάγγελμα). 
Είχε άλλα εισοδήματα το 2013, τα οποία χρησιμοποίησε για να πληρώσει ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ελέυθερου επαγγελματία. 
Δεν έχει κάνει ποτέ έναρξη επαγγέλματος στην εφορία. 

Μέχρι πέρσι δεν ήταν υποχρεωτική η υποβολή Ε3 και οι εισφορές εισάγονταν στο Ε1 σαν έξοδα. Φέτος οι εισφορές εμφανίζονται ήδη καταχωρημένες στο Ε3.

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα , απο την στιγμή που δεν έχεις βιβλία δεν συμπληρώνεις Ε3 . Οι ασφαλιστικές εισφορές δεν εμφανίζονται αυτόματα στο εντυπο Ε3.

Οι συγκεκριμένες ασφαλιστικές εισφορές δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν ώς έξοδο πουθενα.
Αν μετέχεις σε Ο.Ε η σε ΕΕ μπορούν να καταχωρηθούν στα βιβλία τους ως έξοδο.

----------

